# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HSL: Metro korvataan busseilla ja ratikoilla lauantai-illasta sunnuntaiaamuun 25. - 26.9.

## RSS

Metro korvataan busseilla ja ratikoilla lauantai-illasta sunnuntaiaamuun 25. - 26.9.

Metro ei liikennöi lauantai-illasta 25.9. noin klo 20 alkaen sunnuntaihin 26.9. noin klo 11 asti metron automatisointiin liittyvien turvalaitteiden uusimisen vuoksi.

Bussit 99M ja 99V liikennöivät keskustan ja Itä-Helsingin välillä

Keskustan ja Itä-Helsingin välinen liikenne korvataan busseilla 99M, Rautatientori - Mellunmäen metroasema ja 99V, Rautatientori - Vuosaaren metroasema.  Liikenne päättyy lauantai-iltana noin klo 23.30 ja alkaa sunnuntaina klo 6:n jälkeen. Bussit ajavat noin 5 - 10 minuutin välein, mutta niiden matka-aika on hieman pidempi kuin metrolla. HSL suosittelee varaamaan matkaan noin 10 minuuttia enemmän aikaa kuin normaalisti. Metron liityntälinjat liikennöivät normaalisti.

99M ja 99V pysähtyvät ainoastaan metroasemilla tai niiden läheisyydessä olevilla pysäkeillä. 99M lähtee Rautatientorilta laiturista 9 ja 99V laiturista 8.

Linjoilla 99M ja 99V käyvät samat HSL:n liput kuin metrossakin, siis myös kännykkään tilattava kertalippu.

Metron ensimmäiset ja viimeiset lähdöt 25. - 26.9. (pdf, 10 kB): Liite 914
Kartta bussien 99M ja 99V reiteistä (pdf, 1,82 MB): Liite 915
Bussin 99M (Rautatientori - Mellunmäen metroasema) lähtöajat päätepysäkeiltä (pdf, 6 kB): Liite 916
Bussin 99M pysäkkiluettelo (pdf, 8 kB): Liite 917
Bussin 99V (Rautatientori - Vuosaaren metroasema) lähtöajat päätepysäkeiltä (pdf, 49 kB): Liite 918
Bussin 99V pysäkkiluettelo (pdf, 62 kB): Liite 919

Kantakaupungissa metroa korvaavat raitiovaunut 8, 6 ja 6X sekä bussit 65A ja 65X

Kantakaupungissa metron liikennettä korvaavat muun muassa Salmisaaresta lähtevä raitiovaunu 8, Hietalahdesta lähtevä raitiovaunu 6 sekä Ruoholahden kautta ajava bussi 65A.

HSL vahvistaa kantakaupungin liikennettä poikkeuksen aikana ratikalla 6X, Kolmikulma - Paavalin kirkko sekä bussilla 65X, Ruoholahti - Sörnäinen. 6X ajaa lauantai-iltana noin kuuden minuutin välein. 65X ajaa sekä lauantai-iltana että sunnuntaiaamuna noin kymmenen minuutin välein, lauantaina noin klo 20.30 - 23.30 ja sunnuntaina noin klo 6.30 - 11.30.

Kartta kantakaupungin lisäliikenteestä (pdf, 647 kB): Liite 920

Paras vaihtopaikka linjan 99M/99V ja linjan 65A/65X välillä on Kaisaniemessä, jossa vaihto onnistuu samalla pysäkillä.  Vaihtopysäkki linjoilta 99M ja 99V Ruoholahden suuntaan on pysäkki Kaisaniemi (nro 2060) ja Ruoholahdesta päin tultaessa samanniminen pysäkki nro 2061 Unioninkatu 43:n kohdalla.

Kännykkään tilattava kertalippu ei käy linjalla 65X.



Lue uutinen HSL:n sivuilta...

----------


## zige94

Juuri näin. Juuri tätä on odotettu. Saa nähdä, kuinka moni oikeasti osaa mennä näilla yhteyksillä, jos ei ole HSL:n sivuja lukenut. Se on aina sama juttu "suurissa" poikkeustilanteissa, ihmiset eivät tajua mitä pitäisi tehdä ja millä pitäisi mennä! Toivottavasti HSL älyää sentään sulkea metrolaiturit/asemat ja pistää myös kyltit, joissa opastetaan metromatkustajia oikeihin yhteyksiin.

Missä muuten tuo 65X meinaa Sörnäisten puolella ympäri kääntyä? Samassa paikassa kun 8x viikonloppuna kääntyi?

Ja on muuten hyvä rahastuskeino tuo myös. Pummilla ei pääse matkustamaan. Se vielä, kuinkakohan monessa autossa on kirjaintunnukset M tai V?

----------


## Miska

> Missä muuten tuo 65X meinaa Sörnäisten puolella ympäri kääntyä? Samassa paikassa kun 8x viikonloppuna kääntyi?


65X:n autot kääntyvät lännessä Salmisaarenrannassa kuten 15V ja Sörnäisissä ajetaan Pääskylänkatua alas tasaamaan aikaa Tynnyrintekijänkadulle, josta Työpajankadun, Sörnäistenkadun ja Lautatarhankadun kautta takaisin Kurviin. Matkustajia 65X kuljettaa kuitenkin vain osuudella Salmisaari - Kurvi.

----------


## jodo

Mitkä firmat ajavat korvaavia linjoja, HelB varmaan ainakin?

----------


## Miska

> Mitkä firmat ajavat korvaavia linjoja, HelB varmaan ainakin?


Linjat 65X ja 99V ajaa HelB ja linjan 99M ajaa Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenne.

----------


## ultrix

No just joo. Bussiliityntää bussiin. Eikö olisi voitu hoitaa kerralla ja iisisti niin, että liikennöidään yölinjoilla, mutta päivälinjojen aikatauluilla soveltuvin osin?

----------


## 339-DF

> No just joo. Bussiliityntää bussiin. Eikö olisi voitu hoitaa kerralla ja iisisti niin, että liikennöidään yölinjoilla, mutta päivälinjojen aikatauluilla soveltuvin osin?


Sama kävi mulla mielessä, mutta mä luulen että tämä 99 on sittenkin helpommin matkustajan ymmärrettävissä ja normi liityntälinjasto tarjoaa myös parempaa palvelua ja lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja kuin yölinjat.

Sen sijaan säästötalkoiden aikaan voisi kyllä alkaa miettiä sitä, miten metro osallistuisi niihin. Esim. sunnuntaiaamuisin voisi hyvin ajaa ainakin klo 9-10 asti ihan normiliikenteessä näitä N-bussilinjoja. Mahdollisesti aikaisin la-aamunakin. Ja iltaisinkin joskus 21.30 jälkeen. Olisipa mielenkiintoista nähdä laskelma siitä, minkä verran säästöä tulisi yöbussien liikennöintiaikojen laajentamisesta, metroasemien aukiolon supistamisesta ja metrojunaliikenteen liikennöintiaikojen supistamisesta!

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sama kävi mulla mielessä, mutta mä luulen että tämä 99 on sittenkin helpommin matkustajan ymmärrettävissä ja normi liityntälinjasto tarjoaa myös parempaa palvelua ja lyhyempiä kävelymatkoja kuin yölinjat.


Eiköhän fiksuin systeemi olisi, että valikoidut liityntälinjat jatkaisivat Itiksestä suoraan keskustaan. 550 puolestaan voisi ajaa Vuosaareen. Mutta eihän tällaista herkkua sovi tarjoilla.

Antero

----------


## zige94

> Eiköhän fiksuin systeemi olisi, että valikoidut liityntälinjat jatkaisivat Itiksestä suoraan keskustaan. 550 puolestaan voisi ajaa Vuosaareen. Mutta eihän tällaista herkkua sovi tarjoilla.


Fiksuin omasta mielestäni kyllä on tämä 99. 99 linjaahan käytettiin myös paljon Kulosaaren sillan korjaustöissä pari kesää sitten. Joten 99 on tuttu siitä, että se korvaa/paikkaa metroa.

Tietääkö kukaan mistä päin Itäkeskusta 99M ja V Rautatientorille menee? Bussiterminaalista? Jos menee, miltä laiturilta?

----------


## wade

Kai HSL:llä on sentään edes tajuttu perua h16X:n kaikki vuorot tältä ajalta kun 99M/V liikennöivät?

----------


## Miska

> Kai HSL:llä on sentään edes tajuttu perua h16X:n kaikki vuorot tältä ajalta kun 99M/V liikennöivät?


Ei peruttu, kun katsottiin ettei tuhannen euron takia haluta kiusata kulosaarelaisia poikkeusjärjestelyn poikkeusjärjestelyllä.

----------


## kuke

> Metro ei liikennöi lauantai-illasta 25.9. noin klo 20 alkaen sunnuntaihin 26.9. noin klo 11 asti metron automatisointiin liittyvien turvalaitteiden uusimisen vuoksi.


...ja uuteen kulunvalvontaahan piti siirtyä yhtenä yönä, "yhtä nappia painamalla" ja ilman liikennekatkoksia. Näin meille luvattiin. Vuoden 2014 alkuun on vielä aikaa.

----------


## ess

> Eiköhän fiksuin systeemi olisi, että valikoidut liityntälinjat jatkaisivat Itiksestä suoraan keskustaan. 550 puolestaan voisi ajaa Vuosaareen. Mutta eihän tällaista herkkua sovi tarjoilla.


Ihmisille voisi tulla sellainen kuva että ilman metroakin tultaisiin toimeen?

----------


## Knightrider

> Ihmisille voisi tulla sellainen kuva että ilman metroakin tultaisiin toimeen?


Tätä minäkin ajattelin kun ei voitu vain jatkaa keskustaan vaikkapa linjoja h92 (Myllypuro), h93 (ÖS-Keskusta - välinen liikenne), h95 (Mellunmäki, Kontula) ja h98 (Rastila, Vuosaari). 

Yksi vaihtoehto olisi yksi uusi linja 830V Landbo-(830)-Kamppi, jolloin:
Mellunmäkeläiset - Kävely pysäkille Mellunmäentie tai vaihto linjaan linjoilta h78, h95, h97, s562
Kontulalaiset - Vaihto linjoilta h78, h94, h95
Myllypurolaiset - kävely tai vaihto linjalta h92
Itäkeskuksen alueen matkustajat - Pääsy linjalle pysäkiltä "Puotinharju"
Puotilalaiset - Linja kulkisi myös Puotilan metroasemalta
Rastilalaiset - Vaihto linjoilta h98 ja s519A
Vuosaari - Vaihto linjoilta h78, h90+kävely, h98, s519A, pohjois-vuosaaresta edelliset tai kävely tai s562
Ruoholahti - useat linjat tarjoavat vaihdon Kamppiin
Kamppi, Sörnäinen-Itäkeskus - ei vaihtoja
Rautatientori-Hakaniemi - linjat h6/x

----------


## Jussi

> ...ja uuteen kulunvalvontaahan piti siirtyä yhtenä yönä, "yhtä nappia painamalla" ja ilman liikennekatkoksia. Näin meille luvattiin. Vuoden 2014 alkuun on vielä aikaa.


Eiköhän siihen sitten aikanaan siirrytäkin, kun hoidetaan tarvittavat katkokset etukäteen...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Eiköhän siihen sitten aikanaan siirrytäkin, kun hoidetaan tarvittavat katkokset etukäteen...


Metrologiikkaa. Eihän se metro paljon maksa, kun hoitaa rakentamisen etukäteen.  :Laughing:

----------


## Minä vain

Miten bussien kapasiteetti voi ikinä riittää? Bussit tulevat varmasti ajamaan tuulilasikuormassa. Busseja ajetaan 24 vuoroa tunnissa lauantai-iltana, kun taas metroa ajettaisiin normaalisti 12 vuoroa tunnissa. Kulkevatko metrojunat todellakin niin tyhjinä lauantai-iltaisin? Yhden neljän vaunun metrojunan kapasiteetti on ainakin neljä bussillista. Ja eräässä viestiketjussa mainittiin, että ruuhka-aikaan metron kapasiteetti on sama kuin 245 bussin olisi.

----------


## sm3

Jostain syystä aina kun minä metrolla kuljen niin vaunut ovat melko tyhjiä, eikä asemillakaan ole kuin yksi tai kaksi ihmistä. 

Kai siihen metroon riittää matkustajia parin tunnin ajan ruuhka-aikaan mutta muuten kulkevat melko tyhjinä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Miten bussien kapasiteetti voi ikinä riittää? Bussit tulevat varmasti ajamaan tuulilasikuormassa. Busseja ajetaan 24 vuoroa tunnissa lauantai-iltana, kun taas metroa ajettaisiin normaalisti 12 vuoroa tunnissa. Kulkevatko metrojunat todellakin niin tyhjinä lauantai-iltaisin?


Eiköhän ne mahdu, metrohan kulkee suurimman osan ajasta aivan liian tiheästi ja suurella kapasiteetilla matkustajamäärään nähden.

Kun HSL nyt hakee säästöjä "kaikista" liikennemuodoista, niin tehokas säästökeino olisikin lopettaa metroliikenne illalla klo 21.30 ja aloittaa se la-su aamuisin nykyistä myöhemmin. Suorien yöbussilinjojen liikennöintiaikaa tietysti pidennettäisiin vastaavasti. Sunnuntaisin vuoroväli voisi olla 7,5 min ja haaroilla 15 min. Tai ainakin 6/12.

Tosin tämä ei varmaan ole mahdollista, sillä "kaikki" liikennemuodot eivät tietysti sisällä kruununjalokivi metroa, jota sunnuntaisinkin ajetaan 5 min vuorovälillä.

----------


## vristo

> Tosin tämä ei varmaan ole mahdollista, sillä "kaikki" liikennemuodot eivät tietysti sisällä kruununjalokivi metroa, jota sunnuntaisinkin ajetaan 5 min vuorovälillä.


Onkin eräs muuten mielenkiintoinen juttu omista joukkoliikenteen käyttötottumuksistani: jos metron vuoroväli on pidempi kuin 5 min (esim. poikkeusliikenteiden aikana 8-12 min), se pistää yleensä minut valitsemaan jonkun toisen liikennemuodon (kuten bussi tai ratikka). Varsinkin, jos kuljen keskustan alueella (Ruoholahti-Sörnainen). 

Minulle juuri tiheä vuoroväli tekee siitä kaikkein houkutteleviman käyttää.

----------


## zige94

Näytti siltä tänä iltana/yönä että AINAKIN joka toinen 99M ja 99V:n vuoro oltaisiin ajettu tuplabusseilla, nimittäin monta kertaa lähti 2 autoa samalla lähtöajalla. Eivätkä ne olleet myöhässä olevia, koska pitkän ajan (noin tunnin) näytti siltä, bussit vielä odottivat monta minuuttia päättäreillään, ja lähtivät sitten samaan aikaan. Liikenteessä oli HelB:ltä Ikarus telejä STA:n ja HelBin väreissä, PL:ltä kaikkia mahdollisia telibusseja.

Kaikissa busseissa ei ollut kirjaintunnukset oikein, näin joitain autoja joissa pelkkä 99, ei M tai V kirjainta sekä HelBillä ettp PL:llä. Hienoa oli se että HSL oli käynyt laittamassa jokaiselle pysäkille missä 99M ja V pysähtyi pysäkkikyltit, joissa näkyi 99M Mellunmäki, 99V Vuosaari, ja 99M, 99V Rautatientori.

Itäkeskuksessa ainakin muutamilla HelBin kuljettajilla sattui kömmähdyksiä lähtolaitureissa. 99VN piti lähteä Vuosaareen laiturista 26, mutta ainakin muutama vuoro ajoi keskustaan lähteneiden laiturille 4. Tuloksena oli sitten se että suuri joukko matkustajia änkesi bussin ovelle, ja kuljettaja joutui jokaiselle melkeinpä erikseen sanoa että tämä menee Vuosaareen. Huomautin sitten kuskille itse, että hän on väärällä laiturilla.

65X:llä taas näkyi bussin linjakilvissä joillakin päätepysäkkinä Kamppi, joillakin Lauttasaari, ja joillakin taas Ruoholahti.

6X:llä ongelmia oli myös linjakilvissä näkyvät päätepysäkit, osassa 6X:n vuoroista näkyi Rautatientori, Arabia, Eira, Kolmikulma, nämä siis keskustan suuntaan mentäessä. Paavalin Kirkon suuntaan taas oli Arabiaa, Sörnäistä, joissakin ei ollut mitään ja joissain näkyi oikein Paavalin Kirkko.

----------


## Nak

Itse seurailin herttoniemessä ja linjan 16 yhteneväisillä osuuksilla tätä rumbaa ja huomasin että ei kuljettajille oltu ilmeisesti informoitu riittävän hyvin tätä linjaa. Osa kuljettajista pysähtyi pysäkeillä joilla ei olisi tarvinnut pysähtyä ja herttoniemessä bussit ajelivat "vanhan" metron liityntäalueen läpi jolloin ei matkustajat päässeet kyytiin kun korvausbussien pysäkkihän on "uudella" puolella laiturissa 12. 

Olin myös tekevinäni Helbin autoista sellaisen havainnon että ruhan varikolta tulleissa autoissa ei tuota kirjainta näkynyt, varhasta tulleissa taasen se oli.. 

Raitiovaunu 6X näytti kulkevan ainakin välillä kolmikulma-kaisaniemi tyhjillään, mitä nyt muutaman vaunun näin  :Eek:

----------


## zige94

Itse menin Itäkeskuksesta Hakaniemeen tuossa n. 22:10 aikoihin PL:n 807:lla. Kuljettaja ainakin osasi pysäkkinsä hyvin. Huomasin Tupasaaren pysäkin jälkeen tulevalla pysäkillä olevan paljon ihmisiä jotka yrittivät pysäyttää ko. bussia ja ihan perässä tullutta PL:n 806:sta, mutta pysäkkihän ei kuulunut bussin reitteihin joten kuljettaja ei heitä kyytiin ottanut. Että ainakin reittinsä osasi hyvin. 

Myös siihen kiinnitin huomiota, että kuljettaja pysähtyi jokaisella reittinsä pysäkillä ja avasi kaikki ovet, vaikka ei STOP-nappia oltu painettu eikä ketään ollut kyytiin tulossa. Oliko tämä jokin sääntö että pitää silti pysähtyä?

----------


## 339-DF

> Onkin eräs muuten mielenkiintoinen juttu omista joukkoliikenteen käyttötottumuksistani: jos metron vuoroväli on pidempi kuin 5 min (esim. poikkeusliikenteiden aikana 8-12 min), se pistää yleensä minut valitsemaan jonkun toisen liikennemuodon (kuten bussi tai ratikka). Varsinkin, jos kuljen keskustan alueella (Ruoholahti-Sörnainen). 
> 
> Minulle juuri tiheä vuoroväli tekee siitä kaikkein houkutteleviman käyttää.


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä; tiheä vuoroväli on houkuttelevuuden kannalta ensiarvoisen tärkeä asia. Tosin en ole ihan niin kranttu, että 5 min vuorovälin muuttuessa 8 minuuttiin sillä olisi vaikutusta kulkutottumuksiini. Minulla kipurajana tuntuisi olevan 10 min. Kun vuoroväli on enintään sen verran, menen pysäkille aikataulusta piittaamatta ja ihan tyytyväisenä odottelen sen verran kuin on tarvis. Jos vuoroväli menee sen yli, niin se vaatisi minusta jo aikataulun tutkimista ja sen verran kranttu kyllä olen, etten sellaiseen rupea. Niin että apostolinkyyti tai auto kutsuu.

Tämä näkyy omissa matkustustottumuksissani sillä tavoin, että kun nelosen vuoroväli piteni sunnuntailiikenteessä 12 minuuttiin, niin käytännössä en ole viitsinyt enää sunnuntaisin sillä matkustaa. Liian huonoa palvelua.

Ja näkyy se myös niin, että matkoilla Munkasta Pasilaan en viitsi ruveta perehtymään jonkun 58-bussin aikatauluihin. Ruuhkassa se muistaakseni kulkee tiheästi, mutta kuka niitä ruuhka-ajan alku- ja loppuaikoja muistaa? Ruuhkan ulkopuolella vuoroväli on sitten mitä on, liian pitkä kuitenkin. Ja joskus on niitä B-vuoroja, milloin rinnan peruslinjan kanssa, milloin pelkkää B:tä. Viikonloput? Siitä tähtitieteestä en edes viitsi ottaa selvää. Ja kun en usko olevani mitenkään ainutlaatuinen joukkoliikenteen käyttäjä, niin rohkenen vetää tästä sellaisen yleistävän johtopäätöksen, että selkeä linjasto (ilman B- tai AK-härveleitä), laaja liikennöintiaika (yhtenevä muun linjaston kanssa) ja tiheä vuoroväli (max 10 min) ovat olennaisia joukkoliikenteen houkuttelevuustekijöitä mm. luotettavuuden ohella. 58 ei muuten ole kovin luotettavakaan, esim. idästä tulevien vuorojen Pasilan ohitusajat ovat ihan arvauspeliä.

Ratikkaliikenne täyttää muuten Helsingissä aika hyvin noi kriteerit: linjasto on selkeä, liikennöintiajat ovat yhteneväiset ykköstä lukuunottamatta, vuoroväli on tiheä, joskin sitä on huononnettu sunnuntai- ja yöliikenteessä ja tahti jatkunee taas ensi vuonna, ja luotettavuuskin on ihan riittävän hyvä.

----------


## wade

> Näytti siltä tänä iltana/yönä että AINAKIN joka toinen 99M ja 99V:n vuoro oltaisiin ajettu tuplabusseilla, nimittäin monta kertaa lähti 2 autoa samalla lähtöajalla. Eivätkä ne olleet myöhässä olevia, koska pitkän ajan (noin tunnin) näytti siltä, bussit vielä odottivat monta minuuttia päättäreillään, ja lähtivät sitten samaan aikaan.


Tupla-autoilla ajamisesta en tiedä, mutta helpostihan tuollaista jonoutumista tapahtuu 5 minuutin vuoroväleillä, se on todistettu jo 550:lla. Esimerkiksi 3 viimeisen 99M:n lähtöajat tänään Mellunmäestä menivät seuraavasti:
Bussi, jonka lähtöaika oli 22.59, pääsi lähtemään 23.01. Tähän en ihan kerennyt joten siksi pääsin katsomaan myös nämä pari viimeistä lähtöä:Bussi, jonka lähtöaika oli 23.09, saapui Mellunmäkeen 23.06 ja kuski kertoi, että edellisen lähdön bussi on tulossa perästä. Tämä 23.09-lähtöajan omannut bussi pääsi lähtemään ajallaan 23.09.Bussi, jonka lähtöaika oli 23.04, saapui Mellunmäkeen välittömästi 23.09-bussin lähdettyä ja lähti viimeisen 99M-vuoron perään.

Eli hyvin mahdollista ettei oikeasti ajettu tupla-autoilla vaan vain näytti siltä.




> Myös siihen kiinnitin huomiota, että kuljettaja pysähtyi jokaisella reittinsä pysäkillä ja avasi kaikki ovet, vaikka ei STOP-nappia oltu painettu eikä ketään ollut kyytiin tulossa. Oliko tämä jokin sääntö että pitää silti pysähtyä?


Itse olin illan aikana sekä 99M:n että 99V:n kyydissä kumpaankin suuntaan koko reitin. Olin ensimmäisellä Rautatientorilta lähteneellä 99M:llä kello 20.30 ja siellä PL-kuski kertoi, että määräys on pysähtyä joka pysäkillä vaikkei kukaan painaisi pysäytysnappia. Myös joka ovesta sai nousta kyytiin, koska - kuskin sanojen mukaan - "tää on vähän ku metro". Oikea asenne PL:llä: kun nyt kerrankin saadaan busseilla leikkiä metroa niin leikitään sitten kunnolla saman tien. Ihme kun ei ollut kuulutuksiakin vielä kaupan päälle.

----------


## Miska

> Kaikissa busseissa ei ollut kirjaintunnukset oikein, näin joitain autoja joissa pelkkä 99, ei M tai V kirjainta sekä HelBillä ettp PL:llä. Hienoa oli se että HSL oli käynyt laittamassa jokaiselle pysäkille missä 99M ja V pysähtyi pysäkkikyltit, joissa näkyi 99M Mellunmäki, 99V Vuosaari, ja 99M, 99V Rautatientori.
> 
> 65X:llä taas näkyi bussin linjakilvissä joillakin päätepysäkkinä Kamppi, joillakin Lauttasaari, ja joillakin taas Ruoholahti.


Omien havaintojeni perusteella PL:n autoissa kilvitys oli hoidettu mallikkaasti, mutta HelB:llä monissa autoissa luki vain 99 KORVAA METROA. 65X:llä puolestaan bongaamissani kahdessa autossa näkyi määränpäänä KAMPPI. HSL ohjeisti liikennöitsijöitä ajamaan metroa korvaavan liikenteen teliautoilla, joissa on määränpääkilvet ja luonnollisesti busseihin piti olla ohjelmoituna oikeat linjatunnukset ja määränpäät.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:14 ----------




> Itse seurailin herttoniemessä ja linjan 16 yhteneväisillä osuuksilla tätä rumbaa ja huomasin että ei kuljettajille oltu ilmeisesti informoitu riittävän hyvin tätä linjaa. Osa kuljettajista pysähtyi pysäkeillä joilla ei olisi tarvinnut pysähtyä ja herttoniemessä bussit ajelivat "vanhan" metron liityntäalueen läpi jolloin ei matkustajat päässeet kyytiin kun korvausbussien pysäkkihän on "uudella" puolella laiturissa 12.


Kuljettajille tehtiin kyllä ohjeet, joissa kerrottiin keskeisimmät asiat metroa korvaavien bussien liikenteestä, kuten käytettävät pysäkit ja kännykkälipun kelpoisuus. Samassa ohjeistuksessa oli myös kartta lähes kaikista pysäkeistä, jotta kuljettajat osaisivat pysähtyä oikeissa paikoissa. Useammallakin kuljettajalla näytti olevan tuo ohjeistus mukana, mutta ehkä tässäkin on sitten ollut varikkokohtaisia eroja.

----------


## aki

> Eiköhän ne mahdu, metrohan kulkee suurimman osan ajasta aivan liian tiheästi ja suurella kapasiteetilla matkustajamäärään nähden.
> 
> Kun HSL nyt hakee säästöjä "kaikista" liikennemuodoista, niin tehokas säästökeino olisikin lopettaa metroliikenne illalla klo 21.30 ja aloittaa se la-su aamuisin nykyistä myöhemmin. Suorien yöbussilinjojen liikennöintiaikaa tietysti pidennettäisiin vastaavasti. Sunnuntaisin vuoroväli voisi olla 7,5 min ja haaroilla 15 min. Tai ainakin 6/12.
> 
> Tosin tämä ei varmaan ole mahdollista, sillä "kaikki" liikennemuodot eivät tietysti sisällä kruununjalokivi metroa, jota sunnuntaisinkin ajetaan 5 min vuorovälillä.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä että metroa liikennöidään aivan liian tiheällä vuorovälillä etenkin vkl aamuisin, vertauksen vuoksi lähijuna M jota voi mielestäni verrata hyvin metroon koska se pysähtyy jokaisessa radanvarren lähiössä ja matka-aika Vantaankoskelta Helsinkiin on lähes sama kuin Metrolla idästä Ruoholahteen. M-junan vuoroväli on La-aamuisin klo 5.25-7.35 30min ja 7.56-8.56 15min, Su-aamuisin ajetaan klo 6.35-10.35 30min välein, Samaan aikaan metroa ajetaan osuudella Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus 5min välein ja haaroilla 10min, metroa myös ajetaan neljällä vaunulla kun taas M-junassa on vain kaksi vaunua. En tiedä kannattaisiko metron viikonloppuaamujen liikennettä kokonaan korvata busseilla mutta ainakin vuorovälejä voisi hyvin harventaa, esim. haaroilla 20min. ja Itäkeskus-Ruoholahti 10min. Tällä vuorovälillä voitaisiin liikennöidä Lauantaisin klo 9 asti ja Sunnuntaisin klo 10 tai 11 asti.

----------


## Miska

> M-junan vuoroväli on La-aamuisin klo 5.25-7.35 30min ja 7.56-8.56 15min, Su-aamuisin ajetaan klo 6.35-10.35 30min välein, Samaan aikaan metroa ajetaan osuudella Ruoholahti-Itäkeskus 5min välein ja haaroilla 10min, metroa myös ajetaan neljällä vaunulla kun taas M-junassa on vain kaksi vaunua.


Tässä pitää kuitenkin huomioida se, että että M-junan rinnalla ajetaan myös bussilinjoja 40, 41, 42, 43, 45, 452 ja 453 radanvarren lähiöistä Helsingin keskustaan.

----------


## vristo

Metroa korvaavan bussilinjan liikennöinnillä PL:llä (99M, mutta toki myös HelBin liikennöimällä 99V:llä) oli mm. normaalista bussiliikenteestä seuraavia sääntöjä:

Pysähdyttiin kaikkilla linjakarttaan merkityillä pysäkeillä, vaikka matkustajia ei olisikaan painanut stop-nappia tai pysäkillä ei olisi kukaan pyrkimässä kyytiin. Tämä siksi, että katsottiin, että osa matkustajista ei välttämättä tunne bussiliikenteen normaaleja käytäntöjä. Mutta vain "metroasemien" pysäkeillä (pysäkit oli merkitty tätä liikennettä laadittuun kuljettajaohjeeseen sekä sen oheiseen karttaan) pysähdyttiin matkustajien ottamista ja jättämistä varten.

Kännykällä ostetut tekstiviestiliput kelpasivat tällä linjalla (ja toki myös 99V:llä).

Nämä säännöt oli laatinut HSL:n joukkoliikennesuunnittelu. 

Ainakin meillä PL:llä homma tuntui toimivan mallikkaasti ja kuljettajat lähtivät hyvällä asenteella sekä motivaatiolla "ajamaan metroa"  :Wink: .

----------


## wade

> Ainakin meillä PL:llä homma tuntui toimivan mallikkaasti ja kuljettajat lähtivät hyvällä asenteella sekä motivaatiolla "ajamaan metroa" .


Joo, itse tykkäsin myös paljon enemmän olla 99M:n kyydissä kuin 99V:n, kuljettajat olivat paljon ystävällisempiä ja enemmän perillä asioista kuin HelB:llä, jolta näin koko illan aikana usean eri 99V:n ajelevan Itäkeskuksen/Puotilan seuduilla ihan eri reittejä kuin mitä karttaan oli merkitty ja vielä useamman pysähtelevän muilla kuin karttaan merkityillä pysäkeillä. Kaiken huippu oli, kun 99V:n kuski ei suostunut pysähtymään keskustan suuntaan ajaessa heti Itäväylän jälkeen olevalla pysäkillä, koska hänen mielestään 99V ei pysähdy siinä, vaan vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eli hyvin mahdollista ettei oikeasti ajettu tupla-autoilla vaan vain näytti siltä.


Näytti tosiaankin, näin tällaisia "tuplavuoroja" ainakin neljä, muutama tallentui videollekin

----------


## Jufo

Ainakaan siinä 99M:n lähdössä jossa olin (22.00 R-torilta) eivät matkustajat päässeet kulkemaan kaikista ovista vaan ainoastaan etuovesta ja kaikkien oli ostettava/leimattava lippu. Toisena erona metroon kuljettaja huomautti pariin otteeseen oluen juomisesta bussissa.

----------


## Miska

> Ainakaan siinä 99M:n lähdössä jossa olin (22.00 R-torilta) eivät matkustajat päässeet kulkemaan kaikista ovista vaan ainoastaan etuovesta ja kaikkien oli ostettava/leimattava lippu. Toisena erona metroon kuljettaja huomautti pariin otteeseen oluen juomisesta bussissa.


Käsittääkseni tilaajan puolelta ei ollut annettu ohjeistusta avorahastuksesta. Asiaa kyllä mietittiin, mutta periaatteessa avorahastus olisi edellyttänyt ylimääräisten matkakortinlukijoiden asentamista vähintään keskioville ja tähän ei lyhytkestoisen poikkeusliikennejärjestelyn takia ollut järkevää ryhtyä. Joissakin tapauksissa oli liikenteen sujumisen kannalta varmasti ihan hyvä, että kuljettajat päästivät matkustajia sisään kaikista ovista, jolloin liikkeelle on päästy joutuisammin. Toisaalta varsinkin lauantai-iltana oli kuitenkin yleisen järjestyksen kannalta hyvä, että väki nousi pääosin kyytiin etuovesta kuljettajan valvonnassa.

----------


## Samppa

> Ihmisille voisi tulla sellainen kuva että ilman metroakin tultaisiin toimeen?





> Ainakaan siinä 99M:n lähdössä jossa olin (22.00 R-torilta) eivät matkustajat päässeet kulkemaan kaikista ovista vaan ainoastaan etuovesta ja kaikkien oli ostettava/leimattava lippu. Toisena erona metroon kuljettaja huomautti pariin otteeseen oluen juomisesta bussissa.


Kaikki eivät varmaankaan halua vaihtaa metroa busseihin :Wink:

----------


## vristo

> Ainakaan siinä 99M:n lähdössä jossa olin (22.00 R-torilta) eivät matkustajat päässeet kulkemaan kaikista ovista vaan ainoastaan etuovesta ja kaikkien oli ostettava/leimattava lippu.


Kuten Miskakin sanoi, ei näillä metroa korvaavilla bussilinjoilla, 99M ja 99V, ollut käytössä avorahastusta, vaan ihan normaali bussirahastus, jolloin bussiin nouseminen, siitä poistuminen sekä rahastuskäytännöt toimivat normaalin tapaan. Ainoana poikkeuksena oli se, että myös tekstiviestiliput kelpasivat näillä linjoilla.




> Toisena erona metroon kuljettaja huomautti pariin otteeseen oluen juomisesta bussissa.


Bussinkuljettajan tehtäviin kuuluu myös järjestyksen ylläpito bussissa, johon kuuluu mm. puuttuminen häiritsevään juopotteluun.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:22 ----------




> Kaiken huippu oli, kun 99V:n kuski ei suostunut pysähtymään keskustan suuntaan ajaessa heti Itäväylän jälkeen olevalla pysäkillä, koska hänen mielestään 99V ei pysähdy siinä, vaan vasta seuraavalla pysäkillä.


Jos tarkoitat Sörnäisten rantatiellä olevaa pysäkkiä nimeltään Suvilahti (2519), niin se oli tosiaankin käytettävien "bussi-metroasemien" listalla eli korvasi Sörnäisten metroasemaa.

----------


## TL

> Olin ensimmäisellä Rautatientorilta lähteneellä 99M:llä kello 20.30 ja siellä PL-kuski kertoi, että määräys on pysähtyä joka pysäkillä vaikkei kukaan painaisi pysäytysnappia. Myös joka ovesta sai nousta kyytiin, koska - kuskin sanojen mukaan - "tää on vähän ku metro". Oikea asenne PL:llä:


Itse kävin keskustassa su-aamuna 99V:llä Ikaruksilla #55 ja #56. Vuosaaressa bussin tullessa lähtölaituriin pari matkustajaa suuntasi keskiovea kohti, mutta kuljettaja avasi vain toisen etuoven puoliskoista, nämä matkustajat ostivatkin sitten kertaliput. Ilmeisesti kyydistä olisi päässyt myös Turunlinnantien Stoan pysäkillä, kun kuljettaja kysyi jääkö pois jäävä tässä vai seuraavalla (Metroasema).

Keskustasta vastaan tulleet (ainakin 99V:t) näyttivät tulevan usein kaksi autoa peräkkäin.

Takaisin tullessani edellä lähteneet 99V ja 99M lähtivät oikeaan aikaan, mutta auto jossa matkustin sai 99M:n kiinni Herttoniemessä (ja meni pysäkkialueella ohi), Turunlinnantieltä käännyttiin suoraan Meripellontien suuntaan (käymättä Puotilan metroaseman pysäkillä) ja Vuosaaressa oltiin peräkkäin edellisen 99V:n kanssa.

----------


## aki

Osaako kukaan sanoa kuinka kuormitettuja nämä 99-linjat olivat La-illan ja Su-aamun osalta, ajettiinko tuulilasikuormissa vai oliko väljempää?

----------


## zige94

> Osaako kukaan sanoa kuinka kuormitettuja nämä 99-linjat olivat La-illan ja Su-aamun osalta, ajettiinko tuulilasikuormissa vai oliko väljempää?


Eilen illalla n. klo 22:10 aikaan idästä tulevat kaikki autot olivat n. 1/4 lastissa, itiksessä täyttyivät n. 2/4 lastiin, ja Herttoniemessä aineki PL:n 807 jolla keskustaan matkustin täyttyi ihan tuulilasikuormaan.

----------


## Tuomas

> Osaako kukaan sanoa kuinka kuormitettuja nämä 99-linjat olivat La-illan ja Su-aamun osalta, ajettiinko tuulilasikuormissa vai oliko väljempää?


Sunnuntaina lähdöillä Vuosaaresta 9:45 ja 10:55 ja Rautatientorilta 10:18 taisi melkein kaikille riittää istumapaikka (vaikka osa matkustajista kylläkin valitsi seisten matkustamisen).

Tätä hupia saattaa olla tarjolla Helsingin Sanomain mukaan jatkossakin.

----------


## Compact

> Metro ei liikennöi lauantai-illasta 25.9. noin klo 20 alkaen sunnuntaihin 26.9. noin klo 11 asti metron automatisointiin liittyvien turvalaitteiden uusimisen vuoksi.


Kertoisiko joku ystävällinen sielu, että mitä nyt oikeasti tehtiin ja saatiin aikaiseksi. Tähän astihan suurin kiinnostus on täällä ollut pelkästään työmaan aiheuttaman bussiliikenteen onnistumisen raportoinnissa: hyvä asia sekin.

Oliko liikenne täysin poikki tuon 15 tuntia joka paikassa, ei liikkunut Tka:tkaan? Olivatko ainoat töitä tehneet joissain relehuoneissa ahkeroineita asentajia? Eli pelkkää piuhan vetoa... Olisiko jo jollain osuudella valmius ajaa automaattisesti?

----------


## aki

> Kertoisiko joku ystävällinen sielu, että mitä nyt oikeasti tehtiin ja saatiin aikaiseksi. Tähän astihan suurin kiinnostus on täällä ollut pelkästään työmaan aiheuttaman bussiliikenteen onnistumisen raportoinnissa: hyvä asia sekin.
> 
> Oliko liikenne täysin poikki tuon 15 tuntia joka paikassa, ei liikkunut Tka:tkaan? Olivatko ainoat töitä tehneet joissain relehuoneissa ahkeroineita asentajia? Eli pelkkää piuhan vetoa... Olisiko jo jollain osuudella valmius ajaa automaattisesti?


Tämän aamun hesarissa kerrottiin että viime viikonloppuna kytkettiin METROVARIKON uutta asetinlaitetta, kytkentää ei kuitenkaan onnistuttu saamaan ajoissa valmiiksi ja tilanne jouduttiin palauttamaan ennalleen jotta liikennöinti pystyttiin aloittamaan. Lähitulevaisuudessa liikennekatkoksia on luvassa ainakin 5 kappaletta joista yksi saattaa kestää koko viikonlopun.

----------

